# Recommend a movie to rent...



## Elegant (Jul 17, 2004)

I love Netflix!!!

I never really like John Kusack, but I saw the movie "Identity" and it was REALLY good...it was a thriller. Very good.

I also recently watch 50 First Dates with Adam Sandler. I loved "The Wedding Singer" but when I saw commercials for 50 first dates I thought it was going to be stupid, but it wasn't.

I also really like The Bourne Identity and The Bourne Supremacy, and they are coming out with the thrid one soon. I like Matt Damon, good actor, and not too bad on the eyes either.

I did not like "The Lady Killers" with Tom Hanks...I think he is a good actor too, but I did not like the movie.

Oh, and I did not like Mystic River with Sean Penn.

I just need ideas of what to rent next.

~Elegant


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

have u seen collateral? with tom cruise and jamie fox? that was really good


----------



## doctorcathy (May 17, 2004)

i liked The Terminal


i saw The Grudge and Saw....FREAKED ME OUT. i dont like horror movies...but cynthia and casey do...so im always outnumbered


----------



## rubyjeansmom (Jan 6, 2005)

I dont know if your into love stories but I loved The Notebook.....


----------



## snoopychan (Nov 9, 2004)

I also heard that Saw was good; screwed up but good. I also heard alot of raves about the Notebook! 
Are they really making a third Bourne movie? Anything with Matt Damon is good!!








I can't think of any suggestions...


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

We watched Friday Night Lights last weekend.







We LOVE true sports movies! This one was good, but definitely not the BEST as far as story line etc. It just had a lot of "football"! I like the ones that have a good story or subplots to go along with it...like Radio...









There are probably more-but I can't think of any...

OH!!!! The Secret Window!







THAT was a little freaky! Decent-but freaky!


----------



## nataliecmu (Aug 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RubyJeansmom_@Mar 4 2005, 01:30 AM
> *I dont know if your into love stories but I loved The Notebook.....
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]


That's what I was going to say... Have you seen Napoleon Dynomite? If you rent it you have to watch it twice...the first time I watched it I was like 'you gotta be kidding me,' but I watched it again and laughed SO hard!


----------



## ButterCloudandNoriko (Aug 26, 2004)

I'm a movie freak. That's all I really do to get out of the house. I may even go to the movies more often than I go to the groceries!









Here are some:

Last samarai
LOTR
Saw--not my fav. but not boring! I thought the ending was unrealistic! I could NEVER do that. I'd faint before I get 1/50 of the way!
















Troy--BRAD! lol
Sky captain
Harold and Kumar--I don't know if you'd like it, but I thought it was hilarious...maybe because of the person I went with???

Wimbledon
I Robot--WILL SMITH
The grudge
Shrek

Shaolin soccer--If you love goofy movies, you GOTTA watch this. If you dont like sub titles, dont watch it. It is SOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO ridiculously funny. It's a Chinese movie. Even my dad was laughing hard watching this.

DONT WATCH Little Black Book and Manchurian Candidate


----------



## rubyjeansmom (Jan 6, 2005)

Harold and Kumar--yeah that was sooooo funny!!


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

ok i saw wimbleton and thought it was boreing..guess that wasd just me hehehe


----------



## FannyMay (Nov 18, 2004)

I LOVED "The Village" and tell EVERYONE to watch it!
I also LOVED "Troy" but HATED "Alexander"
Also "Notebook" was the most romantic movie ever
"Spanglish" was ok but I still didn't like it because of one thing (can't tell you till you watch it).
I just watched "Eternal Sunshine Of the Spotless Mind" and thought it was OK but wasn't thrilled with it.
HATED "The Grudge" and would never recommend it to anyone ever!
I liked “King Arthur” also and watched it the same day as “Troy” and couldn’t decide what one I liked better because they were both so good.
DO NOT see “Open Water” and I heard “Cat woman” was bad too. I saw “Open Water” and it was the worst movie ever.
I thought “Sky Captain and the World of Tomorrow” was really bad at first but it got better and turned out to be an OK movie. I loved “Paparazzi”, “Cellular” and “The Day After Tomorrow”.
And I didn’t like “Alien VS Predator” at all.
I liked “The Manchurian Candidate” (The old one put me to sleep within the first 5 mins.) and “The Terminal”.
I hear “Ray” and "Million Dollar Baby” are great movies. Must sees. I have not seen them yet though, they are always out of those movies lol. 
I also think Garfield is a must see, even if you don’t have kids to watch it with (I don’t have kids but love kids movies)!
OK that’s all I can think of right now. If you want older movies my favorites are “Sneakers”, “Princess Bride”, “A Beautiful Mind”, “Finding Nemo”, “Monsters. Inc”, “Peter Pan” (the newer movie one), “Sea Biscuit”, “Hook”, “Stigmata”, “My Big Fat Greek Wedding”, and man I could go on and on but I will stop now because this is getting long! And it will take you forever to see all those if you have not seen them yet lol.


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

“King Arthur”- liked it but very graphic battle scenes.
“Cellular”- loved it
“The Day After Tomorrow”- liked it
“The Terminal”- liked it
"Million Dollar Baby”- loved it
“Princess Bride”-loved it
“A Beautiful Mind”- liked it
“Finding Nemo”-very cute
“Monsters. Inc”-very cute
“Sea Biscuit”-liked it 
“Stigmata”-a weird cool movie
“My Big Fat Greek Wedding”-liked it
"I Robot"- liked it
"Shrek"- loved it


----------



## kodie (Aug 24, 2004)

*** THE NOTEBOOK ***





















I recently saw Troy and yes it was a good movie and I dont really like stories that date back so far.


----------



## Elegant (Jul 17, 2004)

I loved Napoleon Dynamite!!! That movie was funny. I remember seeing the previews for it and thinking it looked really stupid, but it is so classic! A must see!

Yup, I read somewhere that a third movie in the Bourne series is coming out soon!

~Elegant


----------



## Boom Boom's Mom (Jul 27, 2004)

Lesse... I see a lolt of old movies.. but .. 

I loved I Robot
I hated the day after tomorrow.. if you're a science freak dont see it.
I loved all the Harry Potters (I own them)
Anything Andrew Lloyd Webber (Evita, Joseph, Cats...) I LOVED Phantom but its not out yet
A Knights Tale







Heath Ledger MMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMM
The Prince and Me Julia Styles!!
Save the Last Dance.. More Julia Styles
The Princess Diaries are Both very good


I'm a sci fit type of girl mostly,...

Mona Lisa smile







Julia Roberts










I have a huge amount of DVDS


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

Has anyone seen "The Forgotten?"








I am thinking of renting it tonight on PPV.


----------



## saltymalty (Sep 14, 2004)

Here are some of my recommendations:
"Moonstruck" ; "Funny Girl"; "Bird Cage"; "Diner"; "Dave"; "A Fish Called Wanda"; "Victor/Victoria"; and any of the classic Bogart films, MGM musicals, and of course "Gone with the Wind".


----------



## rubyjeansmom (Jan 6, 2005)

I LOVED THE PHANTOM













quote=tlunn,Mar 4 2005, 05:47 PM]
Has anyone seen "The Forgotten?"








I am thinking of renting it tonight on PPV.
<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=40066
[/QUOTE]

OOOH-I've been wanting to see that too!!!! I hope its on our ppv.....


----------



## Elegant (Jul 17, 2004)

You have to see...The Ring, the horror/thriller movie. I am 28 years old and no sh*tting you, I was afraid to walk into my dark hallway!!!! My bf was laughing at me. I asked him to go into the hallway and turn on the light so I could go to the bathroom! What a dork!

~Elegant


----------



## Elegant (Jul 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by tlunn_@Mar 4 2005, 04:47 PM
> *Has anyone seen "The Forgotten?"
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]
I've never seen it, but I put it on my send list for Netflix. I took movies from your recommendations!

~Elegant


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

> _Originally posted by tlunn_@Mar 4 2005, 07:47 PM
> *Has anyone seen "The Forgotten?"
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]
it was entertaining but i wouldnt call it a super movie...it was a little far fetched so i guess thats what made it not super.


----------



## rubyjeansmom (Jan 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Elegant_@Mar 4 2005, 09:39 PM
> *You have to see...The Ring, the horror/thriller movie.  I am 28 years old and no sh*tting you, I was afraid to walk into my dark hallway!!!!  My bf was laughing at me.  I asked him to go into the hallway and turn on the light so I could go to the bathroom!  What a dork!
> 
> ~Elegant
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=40126*


[/QUOTE]



That was one scarry movie!! I thought The Grudge was too!!


----------



## sheila2182 (Nov 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Elegant_@Mar 4 2005, 11:39 PM
> *You have to see...The Ring, the horror/thriller movie.  I am 28 years old and no sh*tting you, I was afraid to walk into my dark hallway!!!!  My bf was laughing at me.  I asked him to go into the hallway and turn on the light so I could go to the bathroom!  What a dork!
> 
> ~Elegant
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=40126*


[/QUOTE]
I heard recently they are comeing out with a "Ring Two" You will NEVER be able to go pee !!!!


----------



## Elegant (Jul 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sheila2182+Mar 4 2005, 09:54 PM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I heard recently they are comeing out with a "Ring Two" You will NEVER be able to go pee !!!!








<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=40140
[/B][/QUOTE]
:lol: You're right!!!

~Elegant


----------



## ButterCloudandNoriko (Aug 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by tlunn_@Mar 4 2005, 06:47 PM
> *Has anyone seen "The Forgotten?"
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]

I hated it!


----------



## nataliecmu (Aug 12, 2004)

I am the biggest chicken in the whole world...i never go to see scary movies... I know I won't sleep for weeks...


----------



## rubyjeansmom (Jan 6, 2005)

Have any of you seen "When a Stranger Calls"--? Now I thought that was a scary movie!! Its older-but I love scary movies and don't get scared to easily but THAT one really gave me the creeps. Since its older it might be cheesy now...you know how that happens sometimes...but check it out--it was pretty good.......


----------



## saltymalty (Sep 14, 2004)

I'm not really into scary movies, but the scariest one I've ever seen is "The Shining". Another really creepy one is "The Birds." I still cringe every time I see more than three birds flying around at one time.


----------



## Lilly521 (May 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by saltymalty_@Mar 5 2005, 01:24 PM
> *I'm not really into scary movies, but the scariest one I've ever seen is "The Shining".  Another really creepy one is "The Birds."  I still cringe every time I see more than three birds flying around at one time.
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=40223*


[/QUOTE]

I absolutly hate scary movies, although i usually end up seeing them, anyways i saw the shinning a while back and was so cofused i was like 'hey i will read the book to understand it, a book cant be that scary right?' well yeah that book makes the movie look like a joke it is soooo scary lol

I freaked out seeing the ring becuase i was there with some friends who had already seen it and threw the movie someone kept telling me when to close my eyes (i know i am such a wimp but i hate gross looking stuff) well they forgot to tell me not to look when the last person died omg i flipped out lol.....but then like a week later the same people dragged me to see that weird move where the toothfairy kills people i forget what its called though.

I have see just about every stupid movie that is on video now though becuase i dont have cable lol i just dont like serious movies usually, if i am watching a movie i want to be entertained not have to pay really close attention lol so yeah movies i recommend are like Napoleon Dynomite, or anything with Ben Stiller of Will Ferrel.....i just have a stupid sense of humor


----------



## sheila2182 (Nov 28, 2004)

WE watched FLIGHT of THE PHOENIX,last nite with Dennis Quad .Very good movie,I really enjoyed it.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

A couple of my favorites are as follows... they're not the newest but so good... They are probably cheap enough now to just go ahead and purchase. I watch these over and over!

About Schmidt

Office Space (Histerically funny but you need to have worked in an office to appreciate the humor)

Somethings Gotta Give

Chicago

Great comedies from the same zany writers:
Waiting for Guffman 
Best in Show (Everyone on this forum MUST see this!!)
A Mighty Wind

Fargo


----------



## Nicolle916 (Nov 1, 2004)

I had netflix (had to cancel b/c school has me too busy!) and I got addicted to all the tv shows I didn't watch when they were on. 

Alias -- this is so good to watch on DVD and I bought the first 3 seasons and watch them all the time!

Felicity

The Office

Arrested Development


I do love John Cusack especially Say Anything and High Fidelity

My fav romantic comedies are Dream for an Insomniac, Bridget Jones, and Bend it like Beckham. I recently saw The wedding date and it was cute.

One of my fav documentaries is Hands on a Hardbody...it was filmed about an hour away from where I grew up and shows all these great small town personalities. VERY FUNNY!


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Nicolle916_@Mar 6 2005, 10:40 AM
> *My fav romantic comedies are Dream for an Insomniac, Bridget Jones, and Bend it like Beckham.  I recently saw The wedding date and it was cute.
> 
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=40425*


[/QUOTE]


I started watching Bend it Like Beckham -by chance one Saturday morning on HBO. It was very good. Not one that I would have chosen to watch...so it was a surpise...







I have recommended it to a few people since then...


----------



## Toby's Mom (May 7, 2004)

:new_Eyecrazy:


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Nichole_@Mar 6 2005, 03:28 PM
> *Haha K/C, I wouldn't have pegged you as someone who would have thought that movie was funny.
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]

Hmmm, wonder why you would think I wouldn't like Office Space?







It is about my all time favorite .... I love satires... my favorite genre. I put the DVD on every single night and it finally puts me to sleep just because of the pacing of the dialogue and something about it is comforting...







I love the part where he cleans the fish on his desk... that cracked me up! I just love every single part of that movie!! It is just soooo funny!!!


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

whoa... I forgot to mention one of my all time most favorite movies.... _Down With Love_. It's on HBO right now.... That' how I found Catcher's name... the male lead's name is Catcher. That is one of the cutest movies... it is somewhat of a satire, also..... Just such a cute movie.... I have the DVD and watch it all the time!


----------



## Lilly521 (May 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Kallie/Catcher's Mom+Mar 6 2005, 06:36 PM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hmmm, wonder why you would think I wouldn't like Office Space?







It is about my all time favorite .... I love satires... my favorite genre. I put the DVD on every single night and it finally puts me to sleep just because of the pacing of the dialogue and something about it is comforting...







I love the part where he cleans the fish on his desk... that cracked me up! I just love every single part of that movie!! It is just soooo funny!!!








<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=40531
[/B][/QUOTE]

That movie is awsome lol i was watching it and the next day i went to go register for school (i had never been in a public school so i had like 2 folders full of paper work filled out for it) well i show up and they are going threw my paper work and the lady at the desk starts telling me as of a month ago medical recods must be on the blue sheet, school records on the pink sheet, class selection the the yellow sheet....i was laughing so hard they thought i was insane.


----------



## Tyler's Sis (Feb 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by tlunn_@Mar 4 2005, 03:52 AM
> *We watched Friday Night Lights last weekend.
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]
Lol ditto. Freaky. Bizzare.


----------



## nataliecmu (Aug 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Kallie/Catcher's Mom_@Mar 6 2005, 09:23 AM
> *Waiting for Guffman
> Best in Show (Everyone on this forum MUST see this!!)
> A Mighty Wind
> ...


[/QUOTE]

I own all three of these. These movies are HILARIOUS!!!!!!!!


----------



## rubyjeansmom (Jan 6, 2005)

We went and saw Million Dollar Baby at the movies this weekend--wow that was really good!! -- it just so happened that "Office Space" was on tv too this weekend so I watched that-very funny....the part about the fish cracked me up too.....Anyone see Hellboy? That was way different then I thought....my son "made' me watch it ha ha--


----------



## mee (Jul 17, 2004)

if you like low budget Indepedant films, i would recommend OPEN WATER (i love independant films)

about 2 scuba divers left behind in the ocean when they went on vacation to an island

has a different kind of scary-ness coz theres sharks in the water too with them 

i watched it a few days ago at night and boy, was it scarey!


----------



## Toby's Mom (May 7, 2004)




----------



## Nicolle916 (Nov 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Nichole_@Mar 7 2005, 03:07 PM
> *Speaking of independant films, maybe someone can help me out.  I saw this movie back in college for one of my classes and I really liked it but have since forgotten the name.  Let me describe the plot a bit...
> 
> The story takes place on a Native American reservation and this boy finds out his father died.  So his "friend" (they were kinda like rivals) goes with him off the reservation to help him collect his father's belongings.
> ...


[/QUOTE]

Was it Smoke Signals???


----------



## Toby's Mom (May 7, 2004)




----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Lilly521_@Mar 6 2005, 09:09 PM
> *That movie is awsome lol i was watching it and the next day i went to go register for school (i had never been in a public school so i had like 2 folders full of paper work filled out for it) well i show up and they are going threw my paper work and the lady at the desk starts telling me as of a month ago medical recods must be on the blue sheet, school records on the pink sheet, class selection the the yellow sheet....i was laughing so hard they thought i was insane.
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=40563*


[/QUOTE]

Oh, that is tooo funny.







I can see how after seeing that movie that would totally crack you up!!


----------



## Chelsey (Dec 17, 2004)

We watched SAW last night. It was amazing in the way that you will never figer out who did it. Nomally I can always guess but this time i was Soooooooooo wrong. 

Anyway my husband had me realy worried that it was extremly grizly., but it wasn't at all. 

FORGOTTEN , loved it
SAW was really good.

I also say the NOTEBOOK.. Great movie loved it... I will buy this one.

Oh and the HERO really liked it too.

Saw TAXI as well it was good too.

The GRUDGE, realy good scary... loved it

OPEN WATER,, story line was good but I think it could have little bit better .

My favioret movies are. Elizibeth, Lord of the Rings, Merlin, Chitt bang bang,
Total recal, The Worlock and Farius Buler. ( can spell that one)


----------



## 2happymalts (May 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Kallie/Catcher's Mom+Mar 6 2005, 06:36 PM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hmmm, wonder why you would think I wouldn't like Office Space?







It is about my all time favorite .... I love satires... my favorite genre. I put the DVD on every single night and it finally puts me to sleep just because of the pacing of the dialogue and something about it is comforting...







I love the part where he cleans the fish on his desk... that cracked me up! I just love every single part of that movie!! It is just soooo funny!!!








<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=40531
[/B][/QUOTE]

That is way too funny I have not heard of very many people that felt this movie was as funny as we obviously do, my nephews 21 and 23 love it and we are always mocking one of the characters in there, usually the coffee cup carrying boss, "if you could just move downstairs yeah that would be greeeeeat" glad to know there are others with warped humor also.......


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 2happymalts+Mar 7 2005, 07:34 PM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*
*[/QUOTE]

That is way too funny I have not heard of very many people that felt this movie was as funny as we obviously do, my nephews 21 and 23 love it and we are always mocking one of the characters in there, usually the coffee cup carrying boss, "if you could just move downstairs yeah that would be greeeeeat" glad to know there are others with warped humor also.......








<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=40944
[/B][/QUOTE]

Yep, sounds like you have a "case of the Mondays"!!


----------



## Nicolle916 (Nov 1, 2004)

I just remembered a couple of movies that I really liked and thought I would share...

Garden State
I love this movie and I love Zach Braff (wrote, directed, stared).

Pieces of April
This movie made me cry like a little girl! It really made me think about my relationship with my parents and be thankful that it is a good one...also made me think about the way I see others around me (I also love Sean Hayes--Jack from Will and Grace).


----------



## alwaysbj (Mar 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RubyJeansmom_@Mar 4 2005, 04:30 PM
> *I dont know if your into love stories but I loved The Notebook.....
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]
i absolutely loooooooooove the notebook


----------



## alwaysbj (Mar 9, 2005)

i watch a lot of movies here are my choices,alien v's predator,the notebook,the village,the grudge,collateral,envy,bridget jones diary:the edge of reason,dodgeball,texas chainsaw massacre,chronicles of riddick,......all the best......happy viewing.......nat and elmo.


----------



## Elegant (Jul 17, 2004)

I recently saw these movies:

The Grudge -





















out of 5 - I thought it was somewhat scary, but I like The Ring much better...can't wait to see The Ring 2

The Shipping News -














out of 5 - This movie had Kevin Spacey and Julianne Moore in it...very odd movie.

About Schmidt -





















out of 5 - My bf and I read the genre and it was labeled as a comedy, but it was very serious mostly, more like a drama, but I still like Jack!

The Recruit -





















out of 5 - I like Al Pacino. This movie was ok, a little slow at the beginning. It was hard for me to feel sympathetic for Colin Farrell because he seems like he is a real jerk in real life and ust comes across the same way when acting.

Since it's been raining I have been catching up with the DVD rentals!

~Elegant


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Elegant_@Mar 28 2005, 01:34 PM
> *I recently saw these movies:
> 
> About Schmidt -
> ...


[/QUOTE]

It is amazing to see what they call a comedy. I think there are truly "funny comedies" and then are the "other comedies", which have a dark side. I loved _About Schmidt... _I loved the dialogue and Nichols was amazing... I hardly recognized him. To me it was funny only in a satirical way, but not funny in the sense that we all think of...... How can _About Schmidt _and _There's Something About Mary _both be called "comedies"!?


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

I took the kids to see "About Winn-Dixie" this past week! It is a GREAT dog-lovers movie! It will be one we will add to our collection of videos! I highly recommend it! Lots of life lessons in that one, for kids and adults alike!


----------



## stini (Feb 26, 2005)

Whoever suggested Alien Vs. Predator... I have the movie poster hanging up in my room.











> _Originally posted by Chelsey_@Mar 7 2005, 04:45 PM
> *My favioret movies are.  Elizibeth, Lord of the Rings, Merlin, Chitt bang bang,
> Total recal, The Worlock and Farius Buler.  ( can spell that one)
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=40891*


[/QUOTE]























TOTAL RECALL! There's something to be said about the over the top speical effects and non-stop action. 

Alastair, my significant other, loooooooooooves Arnold, and that's his favorite Arnold movie. 

Do you think, if I asked nicely, Gov. Schwarzenegger would give me an autographed picture? I really want to give it to Alastair in October as a birthday present.


----------



## Elegant (Jul 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Kallie/Catcher's Mom+Mar 28 2005, 10:43 AM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It is amazing to see what they call a comedy. I think there are truly "funny comedies" and then are the "other comedies", which have a dark side. I loved _About Schmidt... _I loved the dialogue and Nichols was amazing... I hardly recognized him. To me it was funny only in a satirical way, but not funny in the sense that we all think of...... How can _About Schmidt _and _There's Something About Mary _both be called "comedies"!?
<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=46850
[/B][/QUOTE]
I agree, I liked it and I never knew what to expect...I think his wife looked to old to be his wife though, I guess because Jack doesn't look that old!

~Elegant


----------



## doctorcathy (May 17, 2004)

MEE has never seen Hellraiser. and that movie freaked me out

oh and 28 days later


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Elegant+Mar 28 2005, 08:00 PM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*
*[/QUOTE]
I agree, I liked it and I never knew what to expect...I think his wife looked to old to be his wife though, I guess because Jack doesn't look that old!

~Elegant
<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=46984
[/B][/QUOTE]

Yeah, the wife had not aged well at all. Didn't you just love Kathy Bates... that whole section was my favorite.... just such a darn good movie.... Hey can you tell I liked it!!


----------



## Chelsey (Dec 17, 2004)

If you want to be terified. You have to See Ring Two.
It was very very scary. I think way better then #1. I love scary movie but this really 
SCARED me...


----------



## Elegant (Jul 17, 2004)

I can not wait to see the ring 2...I heard it is really scary too. 

I just saw "Sat Anything" with John Kusack...80's movie...didn't make much sense, but it was ok.

~Elegant


----------



## rubyjeansmom (Jan 6, 2005)

I loved "Say Anything" ha ha--








Did anyone see "Something to Talk About" with Julia Roberts and Dennis Quaid? I LOVED that movie too!!


----------

